# Cash for Clunkers bodies and frames.



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

I need some body parts for the HB. If someone "cashed out" their Hardbody, how can I find that truck and use the parts?????

I did some junkyard parts searching on the net, but came up with nothing.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

those parts must be scraped..

what parts do you need ??


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

I thought that only the engine had to be destroyed.

Body parts. Both front fenders, and a box.

I would like a complete body. I have a good, and well maintained engine, but lots of body trouble.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

AS FAR AS I KNOW the titles are turned in and the motoer is destroyed and the car is scrapped..


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

Yup, watched a video going over what happens to the cars after they are turned in, and as Zane said, it's scrapped. They take out certain reusable things such as the radiator, battery, tires, and some other stuff. Then they crush the car like a tin can


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

and there going to hell for it to


----------



## estetic (Aug 6, 2009)

cash for clunkers vehicles are available for purchase by local scrap yards. I saw several at the local yard last weekend (the engines are spray painted bright pink and a tag explains that they are destroyed, took the valve cover off one...its not pretty). Several of the vehicles will not make it to the yards and will be scrapped unfortunately.

Another option is to contact the dealer, if the paper work has not been processed for the rebate you can purchase the vehicle for the rebate price..


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

i'm just wondering.....how does it make any sense that they are crushing and destroying all of the "clunker" cars??? All thats gonna do is make the price of spare parts skyrocket that working people like us need to fix our "clunkers". Not everyone can afford to drive around in brand new cars. This program is awarding gaz hogging wealthy people and punishing us. Not to mention what it will do to the price of used cars. Not a well thought out plan if you ask me.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

every one i know that did the clunker program traded there old truck for a new f150...same mpg


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Me and my brother almost cried as a ext cab 720 with sunroof and perfect body rolled into the clunkers lot......then the next day we also crushed an ext cab 720


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

bastards.......


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

minitrkingking said:


> Me and my brother almost cried as a ext cab 720 with sunroof and perfect body rolled into the clunkers lot......then the next day we also crushed an ext cab 720


They didn't get mine!


----------



## gcodom (Oct 21, 2009)

I finally found you guys. Got lost among the grandkids, frontiers and the like, but being a 13 yr HB, was looking for kinship. Funny about that cash for clunkers thing, I was told I didn't qualify 'cause I did not have a guzzler. Wouldn't given her up anyway. If I did want to trade, I could get a bunch more selling her outright. House spouse wants me to buy a new one. Said nope. Won't spend that kinda money to let her sit in the rain. Actually, I just couldn't part with what I know. Guess I'll give her a new coat of make up and up date her britches and move on down the road.


----------



## 92 GSR-4 (Oct 10, 2009)

You might check you local "Pull a Part", "Pick N Pull", or "Cash N Carry". Their stock has increased since the cash for clunkers. They usually sit out on the lot for a while before being crushed. Good luck.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

This does help in some intances, today I bought brand new firestone 14" for $15 a piece!!!


----------



## foxkw (Dec 26, 2008)

*Cash for clunkers = completely stupid*

I was in the junk yards yesterday and I saw columns of vehicles stack 6 & 7 high with brand new wheels and tires on them. The pin heads in congress should have mandated that the car get stripped for parts instead of destroyed. The green party sucks. About the only thinng they did around here was make sure that the lowest income people (read blacks & hispanics) won't be able to get thier cars fixed for reasonable prices and will only end up in debt to "the man" or loan sharks, or making payments to the "extended warranty people". It's also going hurt the folks (from the same demographic) who make a few bucks on the side fixing thier friends and neighbors cars... That what we get when billionaires like pelosi make policy for their subjects (oops constituents..)
:wtf::balls:


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

I am that demographic, I'll probably never own a new vehicle, when I think of all the parts being destroyed it just pisses me off!


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

I was in a junk yard yesterday. They had several vehicles with tags from the program. Red's Caravan starter went out 20 miles from here, and it was easier & cheaper to go get a used starter from a U pull it place & go put it on and have her drive it home, then go out and take it off, take it BACK to NAPA for an exchange, then back 20 miles to put it on. $15 for a Caravan starter. That was pretty cheap. I can put the NAPA exchanged new one on at home.
I did see several more common vehicles, but only a couple of hardbodies. Exploders, Caravans, & Chevy SUVs were everywhere. I glanced at the prices, and it seems that the mechanical parts were cheaper, but the body parts were higher.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have many many parts for these trucks ..

i am not a jy but i can be competitive with prices..

i do not consider these trucks to be clunkers ..

if u need a part u can pm me or email me directly..


----------

